# Shipping Furniture to Australia Door to Door with customs service



## katsgraphics

IF YOU ARE LOOKING FOR A TRUSTED REMOVALIST, THEN YOU MAY ALREADY HAVE STARTED THE PROCESS OF EMIGRATING TO AUSTRALIA, AND YOU NOW WANT HELP IN SHIPPING YOUR FURNITURE AND PERSONAL ITEMS TO AUSTRALIA.
Matthew James Removals can handle your relocation from start to finish offering a door to door service to your new Australian property. CALL NOW 0800 040 7907

Our Australian removals process
*STEP 1*: Book an appointment at least 3 months in advance with our Move co-ordinator or fill out our new international online quote form with all your details.
*STEP 2*: Prepare a list of questions and some idea of what you will be taking overseas for when our Australian move co-ordinator visits your home.
*STEP 3*: Our move co-ordinator will take a visual of your property and assess the volume of goods going to Australia and any extra services you may require. Also its a good time to discuss any concerns on packing, shipping and customs in Australia.
*STEP 4*: Matthew James will send you a written quotation with your full relocation price including marine transit insurance.


----------

